# Using a lease broker



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Why not ask for MSRP right off the bat? His manager probably sent him in with that number to see if you were awake or maybe a better reason is because they believe that a new model justifies and commands MSRP. And if they went straight to invoice from the jump when you were prepared to pay over, wouldn't that make you think, hmmm, this car must not be selling that well or it's not that popular or they don't believe in their product. If you don't ask, the only answer is no, right? Still, that's part of negotiation. How long did it take to get down to invoice- 15 minutes, maybe 30? Wow, you saved 7% off (a few thousand, I'm sure) in such little time and you're offended by simple negotiation. C'mon. Really?
> 
> Yes, I'm defending the CA and the dealership because no one else is. We're seen as villains for asking for the business and asking retail. So you were willing to pay over invoice and ultimately got invoice. You get a high five from me.:wave: The level of expectation from a loyal client is understandable. Every loyal client is different. I get that. Your time is valuable and so is theirs for asking, compromising, and ultimately trying to cater and serve you. There's a fair value for that on both sides.
> 
> ...


Lol they probably did. I've enjoyed the combo also, I like looking at both sides of things. Love this board!!


----------



## Drose (Apr 13, 2017)

*Bmwsalesguy*



hatepotholez said:


> Curious to know how the lease brokers get these crazy deals? Most of the time they are legit. My brother wants the new 540xi(custom order) and I received a "quote" below invoice from a reputable lease broker.
> 
> Why go through a middleman to get this pricing? Is it because they move cars so they get a better deal than a regular consumer like myself?
> 
> I would feel more comfortable going directly through a dealer but no one so far can match that price.


You dont need to go to a broker for any amazing deals you just need to find someone that wants to sale a car as bad as you want to buy one lol


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Drose said:


> You dont need to go to a broker for any amazing deals you just need to find someone that wants to sale a car as bad as you want to buy one lol


+1. Agree w/ Drose. But also make sure you arm yourself with all the info and you can get a great deal - MF, any special incentives, & invoice price. That way you know when you're getting offered a great deal and be ready to take it.

I've done 3 this year - 1 for me, 1 for my brother, & 1 for a colleague.


----------



## Drose (Apr 13, 2017)

*Bmwsalesguy*



rkinra said:


> +1. Agree w/ Drose. But also make sure you arm yourself with all the info and you can get a great deal - MF, any special incentives, & invoice price. That way you know when you're getting offered a great deal and be ready to take it.
> 
> I've done 3 this year - 1 for me, 1 for my brother, & 1 for a colleague.


Trust me when he says he came in and knew everything he needed to know about getting a deal!!!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ard said:


> +1
> 
> If someone is willing to earn my business, I find it offends my sense of ethics to then shop that deal....


I agree. The first dealer who can hit the numbers I want gets the deal. Adrian can tell you how many times I have done a deal with him in Atlanta and me in South Florida because he was open, straightforward and gave me a competitive offer with no BS. Sure, my local store probably would have matched it, but, to do that, is extremely unfair to the guy who gave the competitive offer from the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## socal59 (Oct 24, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Why not ask for MSRP right off the bat? His manager probably sent him in with that number to see if you were awake or maybe a better reason is because they believe that a new model justifies and commands MSRP. And if they went straight to invoice from the jump when you were prepared to pay over, wouldn't that make you think, hmmm, this car must not be selling that well or it's not that popular or they don't believe in their product. If you don't ask, the only answer is no, right? Still, that's part of negotiation. How long did it take to get down to invoice- 15 minutes, maybe 30? Wow, you saved 7% off (a few thousand, I'm sure) in such little time and you're offended by simple negotiation. C'mon. Really?
> 
> Yes, I'm defending the CA and the dealership because no one else is. We're seen as villains for asking for the business and asking retail. So you were willing to pay over invoice and ultimately got invoice. You get a high five from me.:wave: The level of expectation from a loyal client is understandable. Every loyal client is different. I get that. Your time is valuable and so is theirs for asking, compromising, and ultimately trying to cater and serve you. There's a fair value for that on both sides.
> 
> ...


The auto industry is set up to haggle, even with manufacturer incentives, they are not upfront and not offered to everyone, you have to research and dig for them. Dealers make lots of money on some, less on others and they like it that way. If not they would change it.

Somethings we may pay MSRP, but most of the time we look for sales (you know, sales a % off MSRP) weather its airlines, hotels, Crate & Barrel, especially Amazon. Amazon 99% of the time undercuts prices. Even Starbucks has a rewards program that gives you free food, in essence giving you a discount. So why would car purchasing be different? Some may pay full price, but for mass market common items, most BMW's included, buyers want a deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe the dealer is selling the car to the broker because he pays the broker less than he pays his CA's. If that's the case, it sucks. The CA is on the floor, deals with the tire-kickers who walk in on off the street, takes folks he knows will never buy out for test drives with a smile, because that is what is expected of him or her. You need a critical mass of CA's to avoid getting the Yelp! comments about "I was in the dealership for 11 minutes and 29 seconds, and no one offered to help me." Then the Center takes a car out of its allocation and sells it through a broker, thereby cutting the knees out from under its own employees. And not just the CA, but the Finance Manager, too.

Why would I want to buy a car from a Center that would shaft its own employees, just because they could make a buck or two doing a deal with a broker? F that.


----------

